# Next Gun Purchase



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

Good Evening!

*I currently own the following guns:*

Taurus PT 92 AF Para _9mm_
Glock 30 SF _.45 ACP_
Charter Arms Revolver _.38 special_
Sig Mosquito _.22 LR_
Remington 870 Express _12GA_
Remington 870 Express Super Mag _12GA_
Traditions Pursuit LT (no scope) _50 Cal_
Henry Lever Action Repeater _.22 LR_
Windham Weaponry WW-15 _.223/5.56x45mm_

*I'm looking at buying one of these weapon/items:*

Ruger American Rifle (.308) $350 + Scope $3-500 = $850ish 
I feel I need a good rifle for hunting anyways and would be excellent for long range engagement in SHFT.

Ruger LCP or Bersa Thunder (380) $375ish 
I recently started bicycling to stay in shape. I would like a pocket carry for my workout shorts (or bike bag), the 30 SF is great but a little weighted!

Trijicon ACOG for the WW-15 $1500ish
High quality and durability, will hold up well in SHTF and may prove invaluable on my rifle as I work my way out of the urban web that is this wrenched city.

*I am leaning towards the Ruger American Rifle right now but I like the idea of a carry weapon when I'm exercising (I guess now that I CC everywhere I feel naked w/o it). just was wondering if anyone had any opinions.*
1. How many different calibers/gauges of ammo are to much? 
2. Do I really need a high speed quality scope for my AR to get out of this very urban environment when SHTF?

Thank you for whoever provides input!

- J


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

As to #2, no.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

With the NSA watching, its awful naïve to list all your weapons online. Be careful and hide what you have.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

sparkyprep said:


> With the NSA watching, its awful naïve to list all your weapons online. Be careful and hide what you have.


Believe me the federal government already knows, maybe they don't know exactly what's in your safe but they know you have firearms. That right there is all the information they need, the certainly don't need a detailed list of your safe contents.

As to the OP I'd go with the Ruger American personally. Looks like you've got everything else pretty well covered with backups.

-Infidel


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

How many calibers is too much? I already have 7.



Arizona Infidel said:


> As to #2, no.


I have seen many reviews and personally talked to a couple people who have used those ACOGs. They say they are pretty well put together, it takes a lot of abuse to throw them out of sight. When SHTF would it not be worth having a scope that isn't going to crap out on me after a day / couple of hard use? The only thing I can think as while it would be good, my money could be better allocated somewhere else.



sparkyprep said:


> With the NSA watching, its awful naïve to list all your weapons online. Be careful and hide what you have.


Naïve? Thinking the Govt doesn't have a list of your weapons already is pretty naïve (or couldn't get one if they wanted it). The majority of this list was bought trough FFLs. I'm not too concerned about them having a list anyways, the government going door to door collecting up guns is not high on my probable list. As a member of the IC I can tell you the Govt doesn't care about your bug out location, doesn't care what preps you have, doesn't care about your network of family, doesn't care about your list of guns. Unless you start talking about overthrowing the Govt, blowing things up, actions such as those.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If your AR is meant for close quarters get out of town then a ACOG is the wrong scope. You want a good reflex sight like the Aimpoint or eotech.
You do not necessarily have to have those brands ,nice if the budget allows it .


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> If your AR is meant for close quarters get out of town then a ACOG is the wrong scope. You want a good reflex sight like the Aimpoint or eotech.
> You do not necessarily have to have those brands ,nice if the budget allows it .


I would like to carry a sidearm but after talking to many people who have been in combat situations they rarely if ever have used it so I might just ditch it because of the added weight. The AR would be used up to 400 Yards or so depending where I am. Most engagements would probably be around 50-150 yards. I figure it would be a good all around rifle.

If I get a Reflex (battery free) it would bump that cost down to around $600.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Just a note on #2. I've got a rifle I love dearly for it's amazing accuracy. It was leaning against the wall as I was getting ready to take it out one day and my wife accidentally bumped it causing it to fall over. $400 scope, $50 rings, DESTROYED. Rifle, rendered COMPLETELY USELESS. = Heartbreak, and no hunting today.

Now imagine such a simple accident happening to what may be the only rifle available, and you may be trusting your life to that day. Flashy electronic sights, or even Leupold scopes like I lost that day are fine for a SHTF gun as long as you have iron backups your ready to rely on.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

ACOG. Best combat gunsight made. Good for medium ranges, and can be used effectively for both CQB and longer ranges with a little bit of practice. They're also durable as all get out. I can't tell you how long the M4/ACOG combo I had in the 82nd stayed zeroed. Multiple jumps, and a deployment, and it was still the most accurate weapon in our arms room. More than once I had people "borrow" my M4 to qualify with, knowing they'd do better with it than their assigned weapons. You do your job, and put the ACOG on the weapon correctly, and correctly zero it, and it will do it's job of helping put rounds on target. Perfect for a primary defense rifle.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

BigCheeseStick said:


> Just a note on #2. I've got a rifle I love dearly for it's amazing accuracy. It was leaning against the wall as I was getting ready to take it out one day and my wife accidentally bumped it causing it to fall over. $400 scope, $50 rings, DESTROYED. Rifle, rendered COMPLETELY USELESS. = Heartbreak, and no hunting today.
> 
> Now imagine such a simple accident happening to what may be the only rifle available, and you may be trusting your life to that day. Flashy electronic sights, or even Leupold scopes like I lost that day are fine for a SHTF gun as long as you have iron backups your ready to rely on.


I would insist that any SHTF rifle have zeroed back up iron sights. Knowing how to use them effectively falls on the shooter. Quick detach rings would be a benefit too, I still need to get a set of the Warne QD rings for my Mini-14 which wears an older Bushnell 1.5-4.5x24. I'm glad you brought this up since I had almost forgot about changing out the rings.

-Infidel


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

KillSwitch said:


> I would like to carry a sidearm but after talking to many people who have been in combat situations they rarely if ever have used it so I might just ditch it because of the added weight. The AR would be used up to 400 Yards or so depending where I am. Most engagements would probably be around 50-150 yards. I figure it would be a good all around rifle.
> 
> If I get a Reflex (battery free) it would bump that cost down to around $600.


Very true, in a combat situation. If you pull your sidearm, something is not going well.. That being said, I would not be without my .45... It's not if, it's when you need it..


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

PrepConsultant said:


> Very true, in a combat situation. If you pull your sidearm, something is not going well.. That being said, I would not be without my .45... It's not if, it's when you need it..


Much agreed PrepConsultant, especially on the "It's not if,......." Give me a man portable "gatlin" and I still want my 9mm on the hip. I'd carry my Colt 45 except it's a couple of years older than I am.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I carry a little 5 shot .38 revolver when I go walking and I just bought an excellent little Kahr for my wife that would fit the bill. I may buy a mouse gun next year like a .32 Beretta Tomcat. I like having a gun of some type at all times.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

BigCheeseStick said:


> Just a note on #2. I've got a rifle I love dearly for it's amazing accuracy. It was leaning against the wall as I was getting ready to take it out one day and my wife accidentally bumped it causing it to fall over. $400 scope, $50 rings, DESTROYED. Rifle, rendered COMPLETELY USELESS. = Heartbreak, and no hunting today.
> 
> Now imagine such a simple accident happening to what may be the only rifle available, and you may be trusting your life to that day. Flashy electronic sights, or even Leupold scopes like I lost that day are fine for a SHTF gun as long as you have iron backups your ready to rely on.


Of course! I would get a flip up rear sight since my front is fixed, and never get a battery operated sight.


----------



## USPrepperSupply (Oct 15, 2013)

Love my LCP. I hear what your saying about the extra weight, but this would help address that problem also. As for the Ruger American .308, I just bought a Ruger Gunsite Scout and am very pleased.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

USPrepperSupply said:


> Love my LCP. I hear what your saying about the extra weight, but this would help address that problem also. As for the Ruger American .308, I just bought a Ruger Gunsite Scout and am very pleased.


I saw a .308 at the gun show Sunday for $299. Looking at the Ruger Gunsite Scouts they are a little over 1K. Obviously you get what you pay for but what is the main difference?


----------



## 71Chevrolet (Nov 19, 2012)

For $300 bucks the American is a very good rifle. Accuracy is excellent and every review I've read has been positive. As far as how many calibers... it's really up to the individual to decide. I have calibers that rarely get fired but I sure do like the old Enfield in .303! Even though I don't shoot it much, it's fun to have. I don't own a .380 (yet!) but I do have an LC9. Not quite as small as the LCP but it conceals nicely and serves a purpose. When it really counts your better off having SOMETHING rather than nothing! Good luck, I hope you enjoy your new gun!


----------



## troyp47000 (Nov 13, 2013)

Theres no such thing as too many guns.
I have most of the standard calibers. Russian and American. And an ar 15 for all members of my family. 
The most important thing to me when choosing a new gun is reliability. I dont feel that I need a 500 $ scope when a 100 $ one works just fine. Consistently. Jmo.


----------

